# Is it ok to have highlights while doing tx?



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Ladies  

Have got hair appontment 18th july will be on day 3 of stimms then, is it ok to have highlights done any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks Z xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Zanne i can't advise you on that hun all i can remember is that i didn't have my hair coloured during the first three months of pg. Hopefuly someone who knows will be along soon to advise you.

Good luck with the tx.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

I was advised that lots of peroxide is not great when cheggers but otherwise its no problem - I have all sorts of colours in my hair and kept having it done right through without any probs  .

R
x


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks ladies


----------

